# Prayers for family



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hate to ask, but our family can use some petitions to our lord and savior. My cousin passed away last night unexpectedly. She was about 58 and had MS for the last 25 years. They said she had a seizure durning the night and passed away. 

Also my 82 year old father, my hero, now has the flu. He was put in a memory unit nursing home about 3 months ago and it's been difficult for him and the family because he isn't as far gone mentally as all the others in there and he tried to escape. My mom can't take care of him anymore and since June, I've been taking care of their farm which is about an hour drive northeast of Baytown. I know my father is saved and if he passes I know he will be in the awesome presence of our Lord and Savior.

Anyway, thanks and my God be glorified in all and merry Christmas to each of you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Hate to ask, but our family can use some petitions to our lord and savior. My cousin passed away last night unexpectedly. She was about 58 and had MS for the last 25 years. They said she had a seizure durning the night and passed away.
> 
> Also my 82 year old father, my hero, now has the flu. He was put in a memory unit nursing home about 3 months ago and it's been difficult for him and the family because he isn't as far gone mentally as all the others in there and he tried to escape. My mom can't take care of him anymore and since June, I've been taking care of their farm which is about an hour drive northeast of Baytown. I know my father is saved and if he passes I know he will be in the awesome presence of our Lord and Savior.
> 
> ...


You should never hate to ask for prayer. We are honored to lift your family up to our Heavenly Father.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent bud. Stay as strong you can for the family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I know your faith is strong. Lean and turn to whom you love and worship. Let him lift you up as He holds your cousin warm in His arms and touches your Pop with strength. Amen and God Bless.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank each of you very much. It means a lot to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers for your family ATC.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Prayers go out to all of your family. May our Lord God bring all of you peace during this time if loss . We declare thru faith that your dad will fully heal.. On Jesus name. Amen!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Prayers work & I will include your family.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks a million. My dad is a tad better from the flu. The services for my cousin is this coming Thursday. She was a Christian, so we have comfort in that. Hope everyone had a blessed Christmas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad your dad is improving. Keeping your family in prayer, especially Thursday as your cousin is laid to rest.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Praying for the family.


----------

